# MF 135 part



## modman (May 17, 2009)

I'm looking for the piece that attaches the pan seat to the frame of the tractor it has a hinge so the seat can flip back


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried the Massey Parts Website?

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/EpsilonWeb/login.aspx?region=NorthAmerica

Your best bet is probably going to be finding a salvage yard or a parted out tractor for the part.


----------

